# Fly high, Missrapunzel! > 8k



## Nanon

Missrapunzel ayant dépassé les 8000, je crois qu'il lui faut reprendre des forces... par exemple avec sa pâte à tartiner personnalisée.
Félicitations et à bientôt pour la suite ! Bises !


----------



## swift

Mais qu'est-ce que j'apprends là ? La Miss a dépassé les 8K ! Eh bien... Fétons-le !

J'ai apporté quelques cannelés bordelais, et une petite bouteille de...

J'espère que tu aimeras...

Bises,


J.


----------



## DearPrudence

Tu ne m'en voudras pas de ne pas apporter de spécialité de ma région pour te souhaiter un très bon post'anniversaire !

En te souhaitant encore toujours plein de petits posts aidatoires... 

Bisettes


----------



## Nanon

Et la teurgoule, alors, DearPrudence ? 
Ça va devenir très calorique, cette célébration... mais ce n'est pas tout les jours qu'on te fête !


----------



## chamyto

Aujourd´hui je nai suis pas en retard .
Mes felicitations pour ces 8000 posts.


Pardon pour mes fautes . Je sais en peut de français.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

On attend, on est patients... 

 Au fait, Janosch, c'est une marque ou un prénom ?


----------



## Missrapunzel

Merci, merci, merci!!! Je vois avec plaisir vos noms de plus en plus familiers. 
Impossible de vous cacher que je suis très gourmande!!  
Merci Nanon pour la pâte à tartiner, en plus le test a dit "_sehr gut_"!!!! 
Swift ... tu me demandes si j'aimerai... j'adore!!  
Par contre, DearPrudence, ça risque de te décevoir mais le fromage... comment dire ... ce n'est pas trop mon truc. Tu m'aurais servi une tarte normande ou une crêpe flambée au calvados, on aurait pu discuter.... 
Gracias chamyto, si je savais dire plus que e_stoy muy cansada_ et _por favor_, je ferais des remerciements en espagnol! 
Karine, comment as-tu fait pour trouver un Janosch volant, mazette?!! 
Et au fait, Janosch [ya-nosh] c'est le nom de son dessinateur, mais je trouve que ça lui va beaucoup mieux que Tigerente [tii-gueur-aine-teu].

Dans ma région, vous pourrez vous faire servir des ficelles ou des rabotes !
Bisettes à vous tous!!  Je n'ai plus faim!!!


----------



## Nicomon

Ce festin ne serait pas complet sans une *spécialité québécoise*. À moins que tu ne préfères *ceci*.  Et méfiez-vous des imitations. 

Et puis pour les jours où t'auras pas envie de voler... je t'ai trouvé ce *véhicule* 

8k de bravos!


----------



## Missrapunzel

Merci beaucoup Nico!! 
- sirop d'érable : super!! ça ira très bien avec les crèpes flambées au calvados 
- cidre de glace : je ne connais pas encore mais ça semble délicieux et d'ailleurs à ce sujet : existe-t-il des bouteilles plus grandes? 
- véhicule : impeccable, si l'on considère que je ne cherche pas à voyager discrètement. 

Bisettes.


----------



## Nicomon

Missrapunzel said:


> - cidre de glace : je ne connais pas encore mais ça semble délicieux et d'ailleurs à ce sujet : existe-t-il des bouteilles plus grandes?
> Bisettes.


 Tiens, voilà une bouteille de 375ml de cidre de glace mousseux.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Si j'en mets huit, ça ira ?  

*   Félicitations *​


----------



## Missrapunzel

Merci Nico, voilà de quoi étancher notre soif après toutes ces douceurs! 
Merci Punky Zoé, si tu en mets 8, ce sera peut-être _the last candle that broke the striped duck's back_ mais j'adore l'idée!  

* Coup de chapeau général pour le cassage de tête avec les photos!!!  *

Merci et bisettes.


----------



## doinel

Plus de 8000 et à peine 26 ans. Je suis espantée!!!! Et dire que  Saturnin est le seul Canard que je connais!
Bisettes
doinel


----------



## Topsie

*Congratulations!!! *
(and sorry I'm late - just as well for my figure that I missed the party tho'!)
En effet c'est pas des roulettes que tu as... si jamais tu penses à changer d'avatar !


----------



## Missrapunzel

Merci beaucoup doinel!! (tu ne connais pas celui-ci ni celui-là?) 
Et merci aussi Topsie!! Mais tu sais, des fêtes comme ça, on peut en faire tant qu'on veut sans risquer de perdre la ligne!! 

Psstt! regardez ce que je viens de trouver : ici!!! Janosch passera inaperçu désormais.


----------



## Wopsy

Congratulations Missrapunzel! You're such a senior member!


----------

